# Help identifying an OPI color



## bluelion (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out what this color is on behalf of a friend. The sticker was missing from the bottle. All I know is that the color is possibly limited edition and has been since discontinued, and so far Meet Me on the Star Ferry and Jewel of India have been ruled out. And the picture is from January of this year, so recent collections (Germany, Holland, etc.) can also be ruled out. Any guesses would be MUCH appreciated!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 2, 2012)

Is it a regular OPI bottle? As in not a Sephora branded one? Maybe Purple-Opolis? I'm sure one of the ladies here will be able to slueth it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 2, 2012)

If it's from the core collection it's possibly _Plugged in Plum_. The core collection only has 29 purples with one being a shatter so it DOES narrow it down since 9 are too pale and 10 too dark. If it's something from one of the collections then it'll be harder to name or even find if it's from an older collection. Is there a glitter or shimmer to it? That will also help narrow it down.


----------



## bluelion (Dec 2, 2012)

Yup, it is from the regular OPI line, and not a DS either. No glitter, but it does seem to have a metallic/frosty finish versus a creme. It leans more pink than purple, so I don't think it's Plugged in Plum. Purple-Opolis looks closer to it, but might be a bit too bright. The color is pretty true to the picture, so it's more like a rose-y mid-pink with purplish tones. Yes, I suck at describing colors. I think Merryberry Mauve might be a contender, after some more late night googling.

We were also at Sephora yesterday, and this color caught her eye as being similar to the one she's looking for:





It's called Set the Mood, and it's described as an "opaque, spicy rose brown." Thanks for the suggestions so far! Hope there are more! The goal is to surprise her with a bottle of it once I figure it out what it is.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 2, 2012)

So more in the pink family? Lol, funny that this thread popped up. I had 3 labels fall off this morning while sifting through my polishes. Had to tape them back in place after reading this thread!


----------



## bluelion (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah, don't you hate when that happens? I only have a handful with taped on labels, so it's not too bad considering my massive collection, but it's still frustrating having to figure out what the color is when the label gets lost somehow. I have a mystery OPI myself, but I'm going to try to figure this one out before I swatch the other. One at a time! And yeah, I'd classify it more in the pink family.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 2, 2012)

If it's in the pink family that REALLY narrows it down. I was thinking Pink Before You Leap until I saw swatches.



​ Pink Before You Leap​ 


​ Image from The Daily Varnish​ 
MAYBE it's Not So Boring Pink.



​ Image unknown - from Makeup Alley.​ 

Looking at several pinks that look purplish none look like the original photo so I think it's in the purple family.

It's not Diva of Geneva.



​ Image from Vampy Varnish​ 
It's not Pamploma Purple.



​ Image from Lacquerized​ 

I still think it looks like Plugged in Plum.



​ Image from Pixcel Gallery​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​ 
Ate Berries in the Canaries​


----------



## bluelion (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm still looking at both pinks and purple since it's kind of between the two, but it's definitely not Plugged in Plum. I own that shade, and it's definitely way more vividly purple than the color we're looking for. I wish I had a better picture, but that's the only one I have to work from! =/


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 2, 2012)

Maybe this will help. List are of the Classics line.

Pink tones: Dutch Tulips  NLL60  Not So Bora-Bora-ing Pink (S)  NLS45  I'm Indi-a Mood for Love  NLI41  ElePhantastic Pink  NLI42  Suzi &amp; the Lifeguard  NLB72  Feelinâ€™ Hot-Hot-Hot!  NLB77  Pink Flamenco  NLE44  Ate Berries in the Canaries  NLE46  Meet Me on the Star Ferry  NLH49  Diva of Geneva  NLZ17  Too Hot Pink to Hold 'Em  NLT19  You're a Pisa Work  NLI25  Italian Love Affair (F)  NLI27  La Paz-itively Hot (F)  NLA20  Cha-Ching Cherry (F) (L)  NLV12  California Raspberry (S)  NLL54  Aphrodite's Pink Nightie (F)  NLG01  It's All Greek to Me (S) (L)  NLG10  Strawberry Margarita  NLM23  Cozu-melted in the Sun  NLM27  Koala Berry  NLA46  
Purple Tones Pompeii Purple (F) (L)  NLC09  Louvre Me Louvre Me Not  NLF13  Eiffel for This Color  NLF21  Miami Beet  NLB78  Pamplona Purple  NLE50  Dim Sum Plum  NLH44  Lucky Lucky Lavender  NLH48  
Also check out Ed Wyse's site. While you won't be able to see the prices or order (pro site) you can see the names and bottles of the polishes.

https://www.edwyse.com/searchkeyword.php?keywords=opi&amp;x=0&amp;y=0


----------



## bluelion (Dec 2, 2012)

Ooh, thanks! That'll definitely keep me occupied with google image for a bit. Although I'll have to dig a little deeper if it turns out it is a limited shade.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 2, 2012)

Which it may of course be one of the LE OR discontinued shades.


----------

